# Considering Wider Tires on my CAAD9



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

The discussions on 23 vs 25mm tires has peaked my curiosity. I'd like to try a set of Continental GP4000S 700x25s on my Cannondale CAAD9-1 to see if they take some of the harshness out of that bike's ride quality on less than perfect surfaces. 

Will the wider tires be compatible with Michelin Ultralite A-1 700x18-23 tubes that I stocked up on a while back?

What tire pressures would you recommend for a 210 pound rider on old tar & chip roads and areas with rough pavement? I am currently running Schwalbe Ultremo ZXs at 110 lbs F/R.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cdale EVO Tom said:


> The discussions on 23 vs 25mm tires has peaked my curiosity. I'd like to try a set of Continental GP4000S 700x25s on my Cannondale CAAD9-1 to see if they take some of the harshness out of that bike's ride quality on less than perfect surfaces.
> 
> Will the wider tires be compatible with Michelin Ultralite A-1 700x18-23 tubes that I stocked up on a while back?
> 
> ...


Do it, i noticed a real difference in going to 25's and dropping pressure to 95/100 (I weigh 200). the tubes should work, i use 18-23 michelin tubes with my 25's, though there may be reasons why this not advantageous. 

I recently upgraded to 23mm wide wheels and dropped pressures even more to 90/95. And i have to say latex tubes make a noticeable difference in ride quality. something to think about once you're done with the stock of ultralite's and want to experiment. 

but 25's alone should be a big improvement.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

funny you ask.

I recently took advantage of a wiggle offer on those conti's that included the 25's.

Yes, they should fit on a CAAD. Yes they are very comfortable.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

You're 210lbs and still on 23mm wide tires? Run, don't walk to get 25's!
Yes the tubes will work.
Start at 100 psi and go down to 90 or even 85. If you get pinch flats then you're too low.
You will love the new ride.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I used 25mm Schwalbe Ultremo DD's on my CAAD9 with no fitment problems. I weigh ~220 and the tires made a noticeable difference in ride quality. I say do it!!


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

kevhogas,

What tire pressures are you using?

Tom


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Cdale EVO Tom said:


> kevhogas,
> 
> What tire pressures are you using?
> 
> Tom


I started at 120, but settled at 100 psi front and rear. They ride real nice at the lower pressure, and I didn't feel like I was going any slower!!


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

I am doing the same thing... only the other way around. I started heavier (and got fat) cycling on 25's. But have since lost a bunch of weight and plan on re-tiring to 23's for the 2013 season.

The nicest, smoothest and most comfortable ride I had was with the Kendra low pressure (85-90 lbs. max?) tires that came with the bike. I couldn't find a like-equal replacement for the Kendra's so went with slightly higher pressure tires. 

I found that my odds of pinch-flats greatly increased if I didn't run right at the max pressure for the tires. I firmly believe this was due to my well over 200 pound weight. The ride wasn't as smooth as the lower pressure (thicker walled) original tires ether. But the harder/higher pressured tires did seem faster.

I also learned my rim tape was not rated for the higher pressure. That caused a condition that also produces flats, generally slow leaks. In my case from the sharp-ish edges around the spoke holes that the rim tape covers.


----------



## biker jk (Dec 5, 2012)

I recently built a wheelset with 23mm wide rims. A 23mm tyre is 25mm wide on this rim and I dropped pressures by 10psi. The ride on rough roads is great, as is cornering. This would be like going to 25mm tyres for you, so definitely do it.


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

I have Conti GP4000 25mm on my CAAD9 as well and love it. Made quite a difference from the stock tires. Reasons for switching was
1) stock tires did not seem adequate to prevent flats. Was at a point that I was getting flats from road debris about once a week. 
2) the 23mm vs 25mm talk convinced me to try it out and I'm glad I did. I weigh 175lbs and usually run pressures at 85-90 vs the 95-100 with the 23mm and have not experienced a pinch flat. I will also add that since putting on the GP4000, I have picked out glass from the rubber but have not had a flat yet. Of course, I'll prob get a flat soon now that I've said it.


----------



## MelloJohnny (Dec 30, 2012)

I am running the GP4000S tires at 110 psi they are 23mm. I tip the scales at 178 and the tires seem just fine. The rides plenty smooth, must be my Ti bike.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

MelloJohnny said:


> I am running the GP4000S tires at 110 psi they are 23mm. I tip the scales at 178 and the tires seem just fine. The rides plenty smooth, must be my Ti bike.


my Ti bike felt even better going with 25's.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I am 220 on a CAAD8 with 25 gatorskins. Run 105ish rear and 95ish front. Can go 5lbs lower prob but this feels good. Much better than stock 23s


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I have 23mm wide rims, too, and run Fusion 3 tubeless ready 23c but they are more like a 22mm width on the 23mm wide rims. Now I have a pair of Bontrager TLR R3 700x23c and have been told they are a true 23c. Fingers crossed they are closer to 25c on the wide rims; can't find 25c Bonty TLR in town or online yet.



biker jk said:


> I recently built a wheelset with 23mm wide rims. A 23mm tyre is 25mm wide on this rim and I dropped pressures by 10psi. The ride on rough roads is great, as is cornering. This would be like going to 25mm tyres for you, so definitely do it.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

I want to thank everybody who responded to the thread.

This afternoon I put the Continental GP4000S 700x25s on the CAAD9 and inflated them to 100psi. After a 15 mile test ride (no climbing yet) my initial impression is very positive. There was no doubt the ride quality on chip & seal roads is smoother. 

I look forward to doing more testing this spring. It will be interesting to see how it goes with 90 and 95 pound pressures.

Tom


----------

